# Are there any GUI based multi-band Parametric Equalizer for system sound?



## First_Law_of_Unix (Aug 17, 2022)

Hello,

I need to use a GUI based multi-band Parametric Equalizer so that I can fine tune the output sound. I'm not doing any kind of music or multimedia production, just simply like to hear audio content at high grade using an ESI Juli@ sound card.

8+ bands is ideal. I did some googling and only found a plugin, seems like it's only for DAW software interfaces:




__





						FreshPorts -- audio/x42-plugins-lv2: Collection of LV2 plugins (submodules)
					

A collection of professional lv2 audio plugins written by Robin Gareus.




					www.freshports.org
				



It has a GUI interface but I'm not sure how I can attach and use it to the main system sound.

I also saw a terminal based Parametric Equalizer which is not ideal:




__





						SOUND_4.TXT.html
					





					people.freebsd.org
				




Thanks for any advice.


----------

